# FS: HC.. lots of it



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i have about a one sq. foot mat of Hc and if anyone wants to buy it for pick up just let me know.. pm me. its VERY healthy and about 3 inches thick.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Was this a false alarm?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought our club rules prohibited plant sales among its members.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/classifieds/ 
Plants (0)

Plants for give away, trade or the price of shipping. Remember plants are never sold between members of the DFWAPC.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> I thought our club rules prohibited plant sales among its members.
> 
> http://www.aquatic-plants.org/classifieds/
> Plants (0)
> ...


really, because I just pm the person saying I was interested in all of the baby tears. all I have in my tank is 17 plugs of micro sword.


----------

